# Freedom from within



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2005)

You know what?  My last journal was shit!  Honestly!!

It became nothing more than a place for my closest friends to come and say "hey" and bullshit with the best bullshiters.  I really like my friends, but I hate my journal.

I'm embarking on anew.  My last entry was a thread I placed in the Diet/Nutrition section of these forums to ask if anyone had or knew of a diet that was good for "eating for cholesterol".   Maybe I'll do my own research and post one of my own.  But for now, I'll start a new journal, a new way of life and get on with freeing myself from my debilitating high cholesterol.

I feel like shit! I really do.  And lately two of my husband's long-time employees have been in the hospital with heart problems.  One had a heart attack last week and his wife doesn't know if he will make it.  The other was having fainting spells and the doctors ended up putting in a pace maker.  Both have heart disease and never do a damn thing about it.  
I think my past, present and future have finally caught up with me.  I realized at our Mother's Day luncheon yesterday as we were all having a conversation about the two gentlemen that work for my husband, and seeing my own mother having had her quadruple bypass 12 years ago and still has done nothing to prevent having another one.   I also had my own cholesterol tested about two weeks ago because Dr. Cooper was beginning a new cholesterol reducing study -- I found out last week that I can not participate because my cholesterol is WAY TOO HIGH    

So, on to a new me, a new beginning and hopefully a few prayers that I live a little longer and don't have to have any major surgeries (i.e., my mother, and the two men I spoke of).

Any advice, bitchin at me, information, success stories and testimonials you want to give, please -- GIVE!!!!  I seriously need all the help I can get.

Kerry, I want to thank you!  Your web site and transformation have almost served as my rude awakening....almost.   I love your hubby's thoughts, keep them coming.


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2005)

your couSON's bithin' ... here's what you've told me so far.  You had a doctor tell you your cholesterol is too high.  You've heard numerous bad stories related to having high cholesterol.  I know you're a smart woman, so putting two and two together shouldn't be an issue.  Get your cholesterol count down woman!  Don't make me come ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2005)

You're gonna come?  Just from my story?  Damn, you must be easy to arouse!!!!!   LOL

In all seriousness, I have tried Zetia, Lipitor, Pravachol, Welchol and even tried that cholesterol-lowering butter stuff.   It all seems to work for about 30 to 60 days and brings my cholesterol down....maybe 20 points -- then it's almost like my body becomes immune to it and it quits working.   Yes, literally quits working.

So, one of the dietitians here is going to work with me, but I couldn't get an appt. with her any sooner than the 18th.  Also, Dr. Cooper is going to try to work with me to see what we can do.

Bottom line is:  I'm tired of being "un"fit and tired of wondering if every symptom or what-have-you is a heart attack and just how long I'm going to live.    It's just become too tiresome and cumbersome - it seems as if my weight and my diet as it relates to my cholesterol is all I think about lately.

Thanks couSON....all are welcome....all are welcome.....come into the light children


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2005)

Oh yeah, food and training.....

Still a big part and I have recommitted to the workouts

Did 20 minutes cardio and abs today at lunch 

2 Zantrex3 before breakfast
*M1:* 2 eggs, black coffee, water
*M2:* banana (about 9am)
*M3:* 1/2 cup of slimming soup 
white beans, drained and rinsed
celery, onion and garlic
crushed tomatoes w/ liquid
chicken broth
DAMN THIS IS SOME GOOD SOUP!!!
Zantrex3 before workout
*M4:* 1 chicken breast, 1 cup of slimming soup, water
*M5:* 1/2 c. oatmeal, w/ 1 tspn pb and 1 splenda, water
*M6:* dinner was some slow roasted steak soup.  I ended up eating only the steak and a few of the veggies, I wasn't very hungry.

More to come......


----------



## RoCk79 (May 9, 2005)

Try flax seed.  I heard it works great on lowering your cholestoral.  do some research, there are tons of information out there on it.


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You're gonna come?  Just from my story?  Damn, you must be easy to arouse!!!!!   LOL



   I re-read what I typed and almost died laughing when you replied.   I meant ... don't make me come down there.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2005)

I wondered if Flax would be better than fish oils?  Should I take both in combination?  Maybe someone can answer?


----------



## RoCk79 (May 9, 2005)

OK, I dont know about the fish oil, BUT, I do think you can take them both, I know a buddy of mine is, but I also heard that the flax seed, is best in ground form, not oil or liquid form.  My fiance's father has really bad cholestoral, and the ONLY thing that worked for him, was the ground flax seed, and it cut his in half.  So I think it works, atleast really good for him.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Ground flax seed is a great addition to morning protien shakes.  Also good for baking, if you are into making your own breads and such.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2005)

I think so too.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Pylon.  I don't make breads though.  I rarely eat breads....it's the other stuff I have problems with.    

How do you add Flax to a shake?  put it in the blender?


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I re-read what I typed and almost died laughing when you replied.   I meant ... don't make me come down there.


well...where do you plan to then..


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2005)

Hey hottie!
Like NT said: You know what is going on...find out what you have to...make whatever corrective measures you can and go forth.
I wish I could help you out more on this...but I have not the knowledge...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2005)

Trust me B....I'm doing the best I can to learn about all of this.   I certainly WANT to make the changes.   And I'm just learning how to do it -- I think.


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2005)

we know u can!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2005)

I can do it!!!  But for now I think I need a diet coke....   

And I think I'm getting hungry again....maybe some oatmeal!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2005)

OK, I got water and oatmeal.....passing on the coke right now


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2005)

oatmel and coke? Noit a god combo...yo know the song:
U put the lime in the coke, you nut....and mix it all up..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2005)

Yeah yeah....no coke, no lime, no nut!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2005)

heh hee! U said....'nut'..


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...where do you plan to then..



being this is a family show, my final answer is Texas.


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2005)

What's up, my brotha from another motha!

(Meet the fokkers..)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2005)

Promises Promises.....I guess we'll have to move hedonism to Texas!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2005)

nope...we ALL go to Jamiaca, mon....


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Promises Promises.....I guess we'll have to move hedonism to Texas!!!



to see you lounging around naked - OK


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> What's up, my brotha from another motha!
> 
> (Meet the fokkers..)



well ... ummmmmmmm ... puppy training - again!  We got another puppy because we felt that the first one didn't take up enough of our time.   Other than that, I'm outside most days doing something, whether it cleaning out the once ugly flower bed, or trying to landscape the backyars and find a place for a firepit and hottub.  You?


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip Pylon. I don't make breads though. I rarely eat breads....it's the other stuff I have problems with.
> 
> How do you add Flax to a shake?  put it in the blender?


 You can get the ground seed and just toss it in the blender, or put in the whole seed, if you don't mind drinking a chunky beverage.


----------



## BritChick (May 9, 2005)

You're on the right track Fitgirl    you know you need to make some changes, you're willing and ready to make them, it's seems you just need to find the right info to help you do it... hopefully the dietician will have some sound advice for you.
I love your honesty at the beginning of your journal and the way that you read things... my thought to NT's first post was almost identical to your response!   
Good luck with lowering your cholesterol and with the journal!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Kerry.   Any advice on diet and whatever you can and will give is certainly appreciated.  You've been there, hell - I think half the people  here have been there.

Thanks for visiting my journal!  I really appreciate it.

I hope I can stay on track.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2005)

05/10/05 Tuesday
Day 2 of the new me.  I think I've done pretty good so far!  I didn't go workout this morning, but it is supposed to be in the 90's here today, so I will go run outside at lunch.

Zantrex3 before breakfast
*M1:* Oatmeal w/ 1/2 tspn pb, fresh fruit and coffee. Supps - I fish oil, 1 benecol chew, 1 multi
*M2:* Yogurt w/ granola in it, water
*M3:* Chicken chopped salad w/ vinegarette, diet pepsi
*M4:* slimming soup and water
*M5:*
*M6:*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2005)

New journal, why not a new av?


----------



## RoCk79 (May 10, 2005)

I love the new Avi girl.  Sweet.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2005)

yeah....very hubba hubba!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> well ... ummmmmmmm ... puppy training - again!  We got another puppy because we felt that the first one didn't take up enough of our time.   Other than that, I'm outside most days doing something, whether it cleaning out the once ugly flower bed, or trying to landscape the backyars and find a place for a firepit and hottub.  You?


just working my ass off, trying to get the clients I do have into contract and get a few more....so I can get my ass to California!
A 2nd puppy? What did you get? I bet they have fun playing! Is the 1st one teaching the new one potty training too?


----------



## naturaltan (May 10, 2005)

that avi rocks


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2005)

makes me wanna shoup...


c'mon! Sing it w/ me!
"Here I go, here I go, here I go again....."
-Salt-n-peppa


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks.....more to come, don't know when...BUT, more to come!
After much more   and


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2005)

girls what's my weakness.....men, okay now.....




			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> makes me wanna shoup...
> 
> 
> c'mon! Sing it w/ me!
> ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2005)

Question -- roast beef, good or not?


----------



## naturaltan (May 10, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Thanks.....more to come, don't know when...BUT, more to come!
> After much more   and



 ... it's just as hard coming into your journal now as it is in Cyndies with that new avi.  I try and read what is being typed, but I just keep scrolling over to the left.


----------



## naturaltan (May 10, 2005)

did I read somewhere ... beach ... June ... hottie fitgirl ... bikini ?????


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2005)

if the beef is lean? Why not?
hhhmmmm...roast beef w/ horsey sauce....
  (no fat)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2005)

Yeah, going to the beach in June....wanna see the new kini I bought?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2005)

This is it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2005)

Day 3 -- 05/11/05
All is well here in Fitgirl-land.
First of all - it's too late for me to edit my foods from yesterday, so....last night's dinner was 1/2 cup of beans and grilled steak - yes, I did have some A1 on the steak, water to drink

*ON TO TODAY --  * 

Zantrex3 before breakfast
*M1:* 1 cup oatmeal w/ 1 tspn pb, 1/2 c. coffee, water.  *SUPPS:* 1 multi, 1 fishoil
*M2:* 1/2c. slimming soup, water
*M3:* Chipotle -- black beans, only a little, lettuce, steak, and the hot salsa, diet coke
*M4:*
*M5:*


----------



## naturaltan (May 11, 2005)

Very nice bikini.  I bet you'll look great in it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks couSON....


----------



## naturaltan (May 11, 2005)

just peeked at your gallery to see if there were any new pics and saw the old one of you and your car.  All I can say (again), there is nothing like a hotrod babe.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2005)

I might have some more after this weekend....I think we may be going to a show on Saturday!


----------



## naturaltan (May 11, 2005)




----------



## RoCk79 (May 11, 2005)

Hey, I wana see that bikini on you.  I bet it looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2005)

nother question -- going to chipotle for lunch.   Here's what is offered....please offer a suggestion on the best combination:

rice, black beans or pinto beans, chicken, beef, pork, lettuce, pico, quac, cheese, sour cream (please don't say this one - I couldn't hate sc more), salsa.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Erilaya (May 11, 2005)

HI FG..been forever since I have had time to post in anyones journal.. you are looking beautiful and since you already have so much adoration you will no doubt EXCELL! Keep up the great work and stay with it.. you will turn all heads on the beach.. Lovely Bikini btw as well! good choice for you did you get it in that colour? 

Smiles ,Be well...and have a great rest of the week.. I hope you don't mind me dropping in!

Eri'


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2005)

Eri, absolutely I don't mind....come on in anytime.

Yes, I got that exact one...I thought it was a gorgeous color too.  My hubby picked it out though, Although I think he was more looking at Carol Grow than the swimsuit...


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2005)

Tamtam....chicken bowl with veggies and salsa only


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2005)

Food for thought.....http://www.dietfacts.com/list.asp?brand=chipotle


if you have the rice or beans only get half the amount they normally give.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2005)

Actually, this is what I ended up having:

black beans, only a little (I told her I didn't want a lot, so I was in your brain ), lettuce, steak, and the hot salsa....

I didn't do so bad!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks J, that was interesting stuff.


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2005)

I had chipolte the other night with a HUGE iced tea.  Came to $1.35.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2005)

How'd you swing that?


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2005)

Hey Tam~ just wanted to say I know you can do this!! Girl we need to get that choles. LOWERED!!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> How'd you swing that?


Cuz I'm special.      They like me at the one by our house.  


OMG...is that STACEY??????????????????????


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2005)

HI JODIE!!  I will go find your journal...so I don't mess up Tam's new journal!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!!!  Girl, it has been foreeeevver!!!

You won't mess up my journal

come back, come back.


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> This is it


very snazzy...now let's get you into it..


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2005)

Stacey said:
			
		

> HI JODIE!!  I will go find your journal...so I don't mess up Tam's new journal!


wahoo! another Texan hottie Hey Stace! How's you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2005)

05/12/05 Thursday
OK, my diet hasn't been great today -- but not horrible either....

I will write what I've eaten, because I am being honest.

Zantrex3 before breakfast
*M1:* 1/2 bagel w/ diet blackberry jelly, coffee, 1 fishoil cap, 1 multi
Had to go to the doctor so Meal 2 was a little late...
*M2:* 2 bean burritos from Taco Bueno, banana, diet coke, 
*M3:* 1/2 c. slimming soup, water
*M4:*
*M5:*


Hope everyone is having a great Thursday....one more day and tomorrow will be TGIF!  Anyone got any cool plans for the weekend?  I think we might go to a show Saturday, but then that's it I think.  Oh yeah, the boys have a race on Sunday.  Wish them luck please, they'll get trophies if they place!


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2005)

I had Chipolte yesterday too!     see what ya started!


----------



## naturaltan (May 12, 2005)

NT's weekend plan:  Friday, daughter is in a soccer tournament, so we'll be enjoying the warm spring evening with friends taking in this spectacle  : )  Saturday, I am going to check out a pickup game of Ultimate Frisbee (basically football played with a frisbee), then another soccer game and finally, the neighbour is having us and our new corner neighbours over for a barbque.  We have to break the new neighbours in as to our partying ways.  Sunday, the final soccer game and repairing some fence posts and gates.  I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2005)

Well, follow this:  I'm having a piece of a chocolate bar right now.   Scharffen Berger that my friend brought me back from Berkley, CA


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2005)

oh fawk no.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2005)

I know, I had one piece and now I'm trying to get rid of the rest of it.........It is waaaay too rich!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2005)

Oh Jodie, have you tried that Altoids sour apple chewing gum??  You would so totally like that.


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh Jodie, have you tried that Altoids sour apple chewing gum??  You would so totally like that.


That is some seriously sour gum.  LMAO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2005)

Yes it is....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2005)

This is just a shit day as far as food is concerned....that's it!  

I will be back on track tomorrow.  I even need to boil some eggs tonight for tomorrow's breakfast.

But, today is just for shit....maybe I'll have the rest of my slimming soup in about 30 minutes.

Isn't it amazing how when you eat crap, you're hungrier throughout the day?  Why is that?


----------



## BritChick (May 12, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Isn't it amazing how when you eat crap, you're hungrier throughout the day?  Why is that?



Because the calories usually come from foods high in sugar and fat without very little nutritional value, you'll often get a rush from the sugar and then crash and feel tired and hungry again shortly thereafter.
It's amazing the amount of calories you can knock back in a day when you're eating crap and as you stated still be hungry.
Good luck staying on track tomorrow... just keep plugging away at it!   
I need to find me some of that sour apple gum!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2005)

You're right, it is amazing how many calories you can down and really not even realize it.  

I will be fine, just gotta get back on track tomorrow and not worry about today, right?

You will love that gum, if you like sour stuff!  It's like a warhead.


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2005)

heyyyy!  
Oh, I want to try that gum too.

tam- I'm a little off track today too with food.... I have had about 4 starbursts, and toooo many peanuts! :S Oh Well.

How are U? I'm just busy working..fun fun.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2005)

hey Stace....please don't tell me that 4 starbursts and peanuts is *ALL* you had today???

How's the job going?


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2005)

Oh HECK NO!! Actually I treated myself to Half a blueberry bagel today! I haven't had one in about 8 months!!!!!!!!  YUM...and I had grapes, a protein drink, turkey jerkey, and a few pretzels...so far!


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> This is just a shit day as far as food is concerned....that's it!
> 
> I will be back on track tomorrow.  I even need to boil some eggs tonight for tomorrow's breakfast.
> 
> ...


really? I am usually the opposite. When I don't take any food w/ me..I eat crap...and it keeps me full for hours....when I am on my chicken/rice/veggie...I am starving again..soon after...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2005)

Yep, I usually am hungrier when I eat crap and then I end up overeating....SUCKS!!! 

You're hungry soon after eating well because your metabolism eats up that protein and good food.....you need to replenish...that's just burning fat baby


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2005)

05/13/05 Friday
AM OFF TO A GREAT START THIS MORNING!
Got up and worked out:  
2 Zantrex before workout      
Machine Leg Press       1 sets of 10 (120 lbs.)      
Machine Leg Press       1 sets of 10 (100 lbs.)      
Machine Leg Press       1 sets of 10 (50 lbs.)      
Machine Quad Extension       3 sets of 12 (50 lbs.)      
Machine Seated Hamstring Flex       3 sets of 10 (40 lbs.)      
Abdominal Crunches       3 sets of 20      
Treadmill Walking    12 minutes   
Elliptical Fitness Crosstrainer  20 minutes  

*M1:* Oatmeal w/ 1 tspn pb, water -- SUPPS 1 fishoil, 1 multi
*M2:* 1 cup slimming soup, water
*M3:* veggie spring rolls and 2 oriental nachos, water w/ lemon to drink.
*M4:* medium sized pear, more water
*M5:*


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yep, I usually am hungrier when I eat crap and then I end up overeating....SUCKS!!!
> 
> You're hungry soon after eating well because your metabolism eats up that protein and good food.....you need to replenish...that's just burning fat baby


WEll...I wish it burned faster..

Happy Friday! Whatcha doing this weekend? Me? working...go figure...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2005)

Don't we all    





			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> WEll...I wish it burned faster..


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

Lookin good, fitgirl!  

 The altiods apple is good, but stay away from the Extra apple.  It's actually apple mint, and tastes like it's rolled in ass.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2005)

I don't want anything rolled in ass....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2005)

05/16/05 Monday

Well, let's see here...19 days until we leave for Padre and I still need to lose about 5 or 6 more pounds.   That will take me down to right about where I need to be to look half-way decent in my new bikini.

2 Zantrex3 before breakfast.....(I got really sunburned at the races yesterday so no workout this morning....will go at lunch)
M1: 3 egg whites, 1 c. oatmeal w/ 1 tspn protein powder in it, coffee
M2: small green apple, butt load o' water
M3: seared beef, brown rice, water w/ lemon.
M4:
M5:

More later, I have steak, chicken, salad and other stuff for today.....


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

whey in your oateal!


Doesn't it get all spongy for you like that


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2005)

No, I love it, I add a tad more splenda when I do that, but it's easy and pretty good.


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2005)

did I mention it's hard to pay attention in your journal with that avi couSON?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2005)

Hmmmm.......  I don't recall you saying that.  You need to say it everyday!!!

How is my favorite couSON today?


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2005)

... I can do that, some of the things I do for my couSON -open fitgirls journal, look at hot avi, comment on hot avi ... 

I am great, and you?


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> did I mention it's hard to pay attention in your journal with that avi couSON?




I'm so broke, I can't pay attention


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2005)

I'm sorry lukey baby....what can I do to help?


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)

You just did!  Thanks 

How are you doing?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2005)

I did?????


----------



## LW83 (May 16, 2005)




----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2005)

nice avi


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... I can do that, some of the things I do for my couSON -open fitgirls journal, look at hot avi, comment on hot avi ...
> 
> I am great, and you?


dam...now I need a job to do...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2005)

I got a job for ya.....see your pm


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2005)

hmmm...what is the benefits, exactly?

do I get an expense account and company car?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmmm...what is the benefits, exactly?
> 
> do I get an expense account and company car?




Benefitss?  Well, 'we' believe 'we' have a very competitive package. There's a large top, a rather nice bottom and great cardiovascular health benefits.

'we' would like to have an expense account and company car incentive some day, but right now, we're hoping that you'll be happy with use of the company credit card and being chauffered around by the company's limo service.


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Benefitss?  Well, 'we' believe 'we' have a very competitive package. There's a large top, a rather nice bottom and great cardiovascular health benefits.
> 
> 'we' would like to have an expense account and company car incentive some day, but right now, we're hoping that you'll be happy with use of the company credit card and being chauffered around by the company's limo service.



Wow B ... that sounds like a sweet job.


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2005)

oh yeah ... Morning couSON.  Hot avi


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2005)

05/17/05 Tuesday
OK, workout this morning was very good.  
2 Zantrex before workout
I did 15 minutes on the treadohell....as Jodie likes to call it.  Alternating between walking and running.
Then I did *cable curls*(3sets 20,25,30), *preacher curls*(3sets 10, 17.5, 20), *seated row * (3sets 20,40,60) *ab crunches * (100)
2 Glutamine after my workout

M1: peanuts and chashews and a banana (on my way to work) Supps: 1 multi, 1 Viactive chew, 1 fishoil
M2: 2 hardboiled eggs (when I got to work), water
M3: 1 small package (you know those little baby 2 oz. packages) baby carrots, water
M4: turkey burger w/ extra lettuce and tomato, diet coke
M5:

More later.  Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> oh yeah ... Morning couSON.  Hot avi




YOU are the man!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Benefitss?  Well, 'we' believe 'we' have a very competitive package. There's a large top, a rather nice bottom and great cardiovascular health benefits.
> 
> 'we' would like to have an expense account and company car incentive some day, but right now, we're hoping that you'll be happy with use of the company credit card and being chauffered around by the company's limo service.


as long as I dont do windows....

ssshhh....you had me at package....you had me at package...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2005)

There's a baby shower today and I'll make an appearance.  There is going to be TONS o' food there, so I'll pick and choose wisely......okay, gotta get to the potty and go to the party......HA!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2005)

stick w/ the veggies....

have fun!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2005)

I did stick with the veggies and I only had one cookie.  I didn't even have any cake....you should be proud of me.  

I didn't get to workout this morning, I was just too darn tired, I will do cardio later today.

More later, I need to get some work done.   Hope everyone is doing well today.

2 Zantrex before breakfast
M1: 1/2 bagel, coffee and a banana
M2: a couple of cubes of chicken, about 4 broccoli spears and a 1/2 tuna sandwich on wheat.
M3: (I am so hungry today! At least it's all good food) raw veggies, diet pepsi.
M4:


----------



## naturaltan (May 18, 2005)

Does that avi come in poster form??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Does that avi come in poster form??




Hmmmmmm...........do you think I could get that done at like Eckerd or something.....


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2005)

Well I saw the AVI in Mike's journal so I just HAD to drop by and see how you are doing. Seems everyone is drooling over your avi in here as well, as it should be  Oh, btw- Nice avi  Looks like your doing well in here and good job eating well at the baby shower.


----------



## naturaltan (May 18, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm...........do you think I could get that done at like Eckerd or something.....



Don't know but you could ask :


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2005)

Hey Rocco....thanks for coming by.  Please, come by again and often.

Thanks for the kudos, I'm workin' on it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2005)

05/18/05

Hey there, how is everyone today?  Almost TGIF!!!!

I'm working out at lunch today.  I think just cardio, but we'll see how much time I have.  I ordered a workout log from Oxygen and it's in, today will be my first time to use it.

2 Zantrex before breakfast
*M1:* eggs, turkey bacon, grilled onions and a little bit of potato, diet coke. (Ok, I'm stuck on these diet cokes w/ Splenda - have you had that yet, get it, it's good)
*M2:* raw broccoli, carrots, celery, water
*M3:* tuna sandwich, water
*M4:* I caved.....I had a brownie...a small one, but yet, still a brownie....now I feel like I wanna   
*M5:*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2005)

Oh BTW, I've lost another 1.5 pounds --


----------



## naturaltan (May 19, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh BTW, I've lost another 1.5 pounds --



the Texan hottie doing her thing


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks couSON.....too bad it wasn't more, but yes, I do know muscle weighs more than fat


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2005)

I have a question -- 

I know you're probably not going to make "a whole lot" of progress by doing this, but right now I'm not preparing for a comp or anything so -- here's the question.

What kind of progress/fat loss am I to expect if I eat very well/very clean all day and then not so great for dinner?    Like if I have egg whites and oatmeal for b-fast and then veggies and protein for the remainder of the day and then something like tacos or challupas or steak(or) chicken w/ peas or potatoes or mac-n-cheese or something like that for dinner?

I ask because I've noticed lately that it's very easy for me to be good during the day and then with the kids and hubby, it's a little harder at night for me to be as good.  
Thanks for any advice.
Tam


----------



## naturaltan (May 19, 2005)

Really, what you put into your weightloss effort is what you get out.  If you do it haf hearted, you'll get a half hearted result.  Will you continue to lose weight with a not so clean dinner, I think so.  Just not as fast as youw ould eating a clean diet all the time.

Everyone in our house eats clean ... and I know that isn't easy to do in every household.  Do we have junk, yep, but it's kept to once a week.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2005)

Yes, I know this.  I'm sure that's right too.   Just thought I would ask.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2005)

I thought this was pretty funny.

I was drinking my water and my cup was dripping.   I looked down to see where the water spilled and looked what the water that dripped formed on my skirt


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2005)

aaahh...how cute! That means something....

WOW! Look at that rock! That thing is  H U G E!!!!! 
Someone definately loves you! 
Happy almost TGIF!

Tell me what you think about that Zantrax.


----------



## naturaltan (May 19, 2005)

FG ... what do you see in the water?  I see a paw print or a happy face.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2005)

I saw happy face too....I thought it was weird that it formed that....maybe I could sell it on ebay..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2005)

Oh M, I really like the Zantrex.... I always have though.  I think it's a pretty good product.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2005)

Here B, trying to get you a better pic of the ring, but it's a little blurry


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2005)

thanks! I will look into it!
yeah...nice rock, sistah!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...nice rock, sistah!




Yeah, wonder if I can sell it on ebay???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2005)

05/20/05 TGIF

Not very hungry today.  Don't know why.  I only took a couple of bites of my dinner last night too....hmmmm.  Oh well.

2 Zantrex before breakfast
M1:  Breakfast is a diet coke and a rice cake w/ some pb on it.
M2:  small 2 oz package of baby carrots, the rest of my diet coke
M3:
M4:
M5:

I'm sure we're going to dinner tonight, just don't know where.  I will eat healthy though.
Workout was cardio this morning....stairmaster 30 minutes
I also plan to workout in the morning and on Sunday too.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday so far.....


----------



## LW83 (May 20, 2005)

TGIF


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2005)

well, I just woke up..and the crack of noon! So, so far so good..

I go back on day shift on the 3rd...I HATE waking up @ 0430....<blech>
Happy friday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2005)

05/23/05
Morning all!  How is everyone today?  All is well here.
Had a very eventful weekend.   I woke up at 7:30 for some unknown reason on Saturday and was at the gym by 8am.   Did hamcurls, quad ext and abductors.  Then did 20 min. on elliptical and 10 minutes on stairmaster.  Went home, had a little breakfast, rested for a little bit, then hubby woke up and decided he wanted to go play racquetball!!     we played for a full 60 minutes.....I was so freakin tired!

Then we decided we would go for a swim and then go to a carshow....did we get even one picture?     Sorry.....next time we will.
Yesterday was lazing around -- I did get to drive the Challenger though, my first time.   
Great bi and back workout this morning.  
Dumbell curls -- 12.5lb/12; 10lb/15; 12.5lb/10; 10lb/10
Lat pulldowns -- 40lb/12; 45lb/10; 50lb/8
Cable curls -- 20lb/12; 30lb/10; 35lb/8
Cable low row -- 35lb/10; 45lb/10; 55lb/10
Back ext -- 75lb/20; 75lb/20; 75lb/20
Ab crunches 100 reps

*M1:*  Protein shake after workout while I was dressing
*M2:*  1 egg, a couple of slices of red potato, onion scrambled together, water,  SUPPS 1 multi, 1 fish oil
*M3:* 1/2 c. oatmeal w/ splenda, water
*M4:* Turkey burger w/ lettuce, tomato and pickle, diet coke
*M5:* (ok, not really a meal, but) almonds, water
*M6:*


----------



## JLB001 (May 23, 2005)

Sounds like you had a great weekend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2005)

yeah, we did...how was yours?   I saw that new suit on your page...that is absolutely awesome!!!  I can't wait to get a suit from you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2005)

I am starving.....had to have a few bites of oatmeal!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2005)

happy monday!
u got to drive the car! WAHOO!
was it fun...did you roast the tires?

Glad u had a good weekend! Mine was ok..nothing exciting to write about...same-o, same-o...


----------



## JLB001 (May 23, 2005)

I worked all weekend, cardio and sewing.  Other than that...not much else.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2005)

sewing and going....haha....get it?  Like blowin' and going?  Anything??    

Alright -- I'm in a weird mood this afternoon.....


----------



## JLB001 (May 23, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> sewing and going....haha....get it?  Like blowin' and going?  Anything??
> 
> Alright -- I'm in a weird mood this afternoon.....


Nope.  I'm Craigless this week.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> happy monday!
> u got to drive the car! WAHOO!
> was it fun...did you roast the tires?
> 
> Glad u had a good weekend! Mine was ok..nothing exciting to write about...same-o, same-o...





Happy Monday to you too!  Yeah, I got to drive the car, it was so cool....I had to have a pillow to sit on, but hey, I'm a little bitty girl and that is one big ass Chrysler...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Nope.  I'm Craigless this week.


----------



## JLB001 (May 23, 2005)

He had part 4 of his board exams this past weekend, then went to visit his Mom/dad in Fl. til Friday.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2005)

Have you heard from him?  How did he do?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2005)

05/24/05 Tuesday
OK -- first let me say HALLELUIA, HALLELUIA -- 3 MORE DAYS OF SCHOOL LEFT!!!

I really hope my oldest passes.  It is questionable right now as to whether or not he will.  We will probably not get to go to Padre for vacation and he will have to go to Summer School.

We have decided that if we do not get to go to Padre, we will go to Colorado probably in late June or early July.  Mikey, if you're still there, I'll look you up honey.

OK, no workout this morning, got hardly no sleep last night!  I brought my gear with me today though and plan to do my cardio at lunch.
2 Zantrex before b/fast
*M1:* 1c. oatmeal, diet coke
*M2:* a few almonds, water
*M3:* sliced beef, diet coke, veggies
*M4:* strawberries (about 7 med to large), water
*M5:*


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2005)

hey hottie!
Happy Tuesday!
Really/ U might not make it to padre? WEll, if you come here, we will have to get together and have drinks or something! 
I gotta go check if I still have an appointment in an hour...things have been sppeding up...I have not been able to get to the gym in a couple days...

annoying...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2005)

That would be so awesome if we could hook up and go to dinner or to have drinks or something.   It would be so awesome!!!

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2005)

05/25 Wed.

TWO DAYS OF SCHOOL LEFT!!! I'M SO PSYCHED!!!
Oh, my youngest past!  I'm so happy for him.  Now on to worrying about how my oldest will do....he better pass, that's all I gotta say, I need to be gettin' some sun on the beach - damnit!

1: Vanilla RTD (Lean Source from LifeTime) SUPPS: 1 fishoil, 1 multi
2: some almonds, and a banana, water
3: some more almonds, more water
4: grilled chicken (leftover from the other night) dipped in a little bit of mustard, water
5: raw broccoli, cauliflower and cucumbers, just about 4 pieces of each, water
6: 

More later, I need to get a little bit of work done really quick.


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2005)

couSON ... here's to hoping your oldest gets his stuff together and passes.  

I'm pretty fortunate in that regards.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2005)

I'm so glad you are....it's pretty tough keeping him focused at times.

Thanks for the thumbs up!!  I appreciate it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2005)

OK, my diet is going to be a little scewed today as far as schedules/snacks/meals really go.   I am not taking a lunch hour today, so I'll have to snack or eat at my desk.  I have to pick up my son at 2, it's early release from school today.

So, just for today, I'll just be writing 1, 2, 3....etc., etc.... Just to show what is being put into my body, not really M1:, M2:, like I usually do.

Sorry if that's confusing...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2005)

OK, now I'm hungry, drinking a diet coke to try to curb the appetite isn't helping, I'm sure I need more protein, but I'll just have to wait until dinner to get it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2005)

keep any string cheese at the office?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2005)

No but that is a great idea B....I'll be sure to bring some next week.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2005)

05/26/05
OH MY GOSH, YOU GUYS DON'T KNOW HOW RELIEVED I AM THAT THIS IS THE LAST DAY OF SCHOOL!!!

OK, another day of scewed dieting.   I will eat healthy, it will just be written as it was yesterday.
No workout this morning...I got virtually no sleep last night!  Maybe I can lie down for a little bit when I get home this afternoon.

2 Zantrex
1: diet coke, banana, oatmeal.  (for some reason I am so off of coffee, I just don't want it anymore)  SUPPS: 1 fish oil, 1 multi
2: small chicken breast (about 3oz.) dipped in mustard, remainder of my diet coke.
3: 6oz. tuna, diet pink lemonade
4:
5:

Hope everyone is having a great day!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2005)

if you kicked coffee, you should try the coke next.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2005)

I know, but I'm stuck on this new diet coke w/ splenda......it is sssooooooo goooood


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2005)

if it makes u feel better, I have not been to the gym at all this week...damn my stupid multi-job having  so-called life...


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2005)

I had a good idea! WAHOO!
(ok, I read someone else telling someone else that, I just thought I"d pass it on)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 27, 2005)

Well......





			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> I had a good idea! WAHOO!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 27, 2005)

05/27/05   TGIF FRIDAY

2 Zantrex before breakfast
Lean Source Chocolate RTD
about 7 strawberries, water

banana, water SUPPS: 1 multi, 1 fishoil

Turkey sandwich on whole grain bread w/ lettuce & tomato, diet coke





More later....


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2005)

so ... did your son pass?  How long do they get off for summer?  Our schools here don't end for another month and then they get 2 months off.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 27, 2005)

We won't know until probably later today or Tuesday at the latest....they are off until August 15th.

Man, I really hope I get to go to the beach.

I have a question - and you're all probably going to tell me to work my shoulders more, but:   I think my triceps are getting bigger than my shoulders are....how can I balance my arm workouts more?  (Just FYI, my triceps, my traps, my upper lats and my legs come up quicker than any other musckel groups....)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 27, 2005)

OH MY GOSH!!!    
         

My son passed English....now we're only waiting to hear about one grade to see if he passed for the year.

Looks like beach - here we come!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2005)

hey! OUtstanding! 

Do you side laterals? How about upright rows?
side laterals will develope the medial head which will make your delts 'wider', bringing your symetry more inline. Same with upright rows, they work the medials as well as your traps. I keep my grip wider on those to emphasize the medials...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 27, 2005)

I actually have not done either one of those in a while!!   I will work on shoulders probably when I go to the gym tomorrow!!

Thanks for the tips babe


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2005)

Beach?? beach????? got room for one more?????  purdy pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 27, 2005)

Well, I'm not so sure now!  I'm still saying my prayers, but I'm not so sure, he failed social studies and it is pretty obvious that he will fail math.   HE BETTER PASS SCIENCE, THAT'S ALL I GOTTA SAY...


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2005)

uh oh....mom's gonna break out the 'hickey stick'!


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2005)

Better lay the hammer down Mom


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I actually have not done either one of those in a while!!   I will work on shoulders probably when I go to the gym tomorrow!!
> 
> Thanks for the tips babe


that's what we are here for...


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's what we are here for...



most of us ... I'm here to just oggle at the hottie's avs. 

btw ... couSON, you are looking might HOT today


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2005)

rut roh.   hehe


Tam...I got mail today.    looks good to me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 27, 2005)

I still need to make those few changes Jodie.....I'll get to it this weekend maybe.


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2005)

K. 

Man....they took over $800 outta my check.     fawk.  gonna have to find something soon.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 27, 2005)

Why did they take so much?


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2005)

Wow ... if _they_ take that much out of your check and you still have a check, you're doing ok    I'd love to be able to say that.


----------



## JLB001 (May 27, 2005)

Not enough for the last check.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 27, 2005)

Hey FG, how are ya?  8 more days and I am a married man.  WOOOHOOOO!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 30, 2005)

hey couSON ... is it bad to have unpure thoughts about your avi?


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2005)

Hey!
Congrats, ROCK!


Hey hottie! How is the weather on the beach? You ain't missin' a thing here...cold, rainy, miserable.
Lemme try out my new Jedi trained powers. I can forsee the future...I see.....you posting pics....yep. I have seen this and it shall come to pass..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 31, 2005)

Got any other Jedi trained psychic powers?  Cause me postin' pics from the beach isn't going to happen...  We're not going.  Looks like my son is going to have to go to summer school.  He starts tomorrow.  

We had decided that if he goes to summer school, that we will go to Colorado when he gets out of summer school.  After Sunday's fight, I don't know if we'll even be doing that or not.  As a matter of fact, I'm not sure where we stand with each other right now.  I do know two things are for certain -- he doesn't want to play an active role in raising the boys and it is probably settled that we will not have any kids of our own.

Maybe this will all blow over and he will realize what I'm trying to teach and what I'm trying to teach us.  My oldest has his first counseling session tonight, hopefully I can get in for a session or two of my own and hopefully we can all go together as a family.  I think it would benefit all of us.   If it doesn't, I'm not sure how much longer my marriage will last.

OK, that was my weekend, how about the rest of you?


----------



## naturaltan (May 31, 2005)

Mine was good


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2005)

hey babe-
sorry yours wasn't great....I was at work...did all three...
oy.
hola, NT!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2005)

Wednesday 06/01/05
Man, I can't believe it's June....but Happy June 1st everyone!

I think things are better in my home now.  We all had a really good talk last night and I think things are getting better.  We'll see how everything goes.

On a brighter side - does anyone remember me talking about my trainer Victor?  Well, guess who I got an email from this morning??   Talk about surprising...I was glad to hear from him though.   Hopefully I will get to see him soon!  He said he wants to see me and hear about all that he missed......eeeeekkkkk!!!      Now I'm   !!!  He's probably gonna kick my ass for gaining some of the weight back!!  Oh well, maybe I can hold him at bay until I lose some more of it......hehehehe

M1: Lean Source RTD (Vanilla)
M2: 2 hard boiled egg whites, coffee, then water
M3: (Chick-Fil-A) 1 grilled chicken sandwich on wheat, then I got another gr. chicken sandwich and only ate the chicken, the tomatoes, and the pickles.  I DID NOT HAVE ANY FRIES.
M4:
M5:

I'll write more later when I eat more.  Hope you're all doing well today.

Tam


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok, update!!!

Well, it looks like it's a protein day, huh??  Oh well, it's all good!    

Also, I talked to Victor at lunch and he and I are having lunch on Friday.....he said he's lost 17 pounds since being in Iraq.  I'm kinda excited to see him and kinda freaked out all at the same time....I just know I'm gonna   

I want to get him a welcome home gift, something small/not too personal -- any ideas?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 1, 2005)

It's amazing how full I feel today having so much protein........


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Wednesday 06/01/05
> Man, I can't believe it's June....but Happy June 1st everyone!
> 
> I think things are better in my home now.  We all had a really good talk last night and I think things are getting better.  We'll see how everything goes.
> ...


hey!}
That sounds great! Glad to hear that things are calming down in the house of Tam!


Don'
t worry about how you look. You look just fine. SOunds familiar?  Just go, enjoy his company and have him get you into your best shape ever.
There ya go.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 2, 2005)

06/02/05 Thursday

Back on the Lipo6 (I really liked it before, hopefully I'll like it again)
2 Lipo6 before workout
Ahhhh -- workout was great this morning.
Triceps (I'll fill in workout later), run on treadmill 10 minutes and then 4 sets of walking lunges on treadmill.
M1: Lean Source RTD (Vanilla) after workout
M2: 2 Hardboiled egg whites and water
M3: 1/2 c. oatmeal w/ a little banana, water
2 Lipo6 before lunch
M4: grilled steak (leftover from last night), 2 pieces of string cheese, diet coke
M5:

How is everyone today?  You know what's stuck in my head?  That song "Everybody's Working for the Weekend" -- by Loverboy.....don't ask me why?

Everybody's workin' for the weekend.....everybody needs a second chance
Everybody's workin' for the weekend.....everybody needs a new romance....whoooa
You want a piece of my heart -- better start from the start
You wanna be in the show -- come on baby let's go...
_(Insert air guitar here)_

  <<------I love that little guy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm hungry!  It is obvious I will have to go buy something at our little restaurant.....any ideas?  I really need to stay clean and healthy.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 3, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> 06/02/05 Thursday
> 
> Back on the Lipo6 (I really liked it before, hopefully I'll like it again)
> 
> How is everyone today?  You know what's stuck in my head?  That song "Everybody's Working for the Weekend" -- by Loverboy.....don't ask me why?



why? (Sorry had to be done...)


What is lipo 6?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 3, 2005)

Lipo 6, by Nutrex....www.nutrex.com

It's another thermo....I really, really like it.  I even have the hubby taking it now, he likes it too.   This is what I was using when I was training w/ Vic and lost all that bf.  I attribute it, of course to workouts and diet, but also to the Lipo6 -- Good Stuff!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2005)

morning couSON ... my, what a delious avi you have there, almost good enough to


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 3, 2005)

Tammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 3, 2005)

Why thank you couSON....man I never get tired of hearing that.....it's motivational for me.

 Jodie....I'm so glad your puter is fixed


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 3, 2005)

happy friday, y'all!
oy...finally got to sleep in a bit today to catch up on much needed sleep....
now to get on with it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 3, 2005)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!

It was so good to see Vic today.  We had lunch at Genghis Grill!  Number 1, I love that place....Number 2, I love him!  He is just like a best friend or a brother...he's gonna come workout with me some next week at LifeTime.  That is going to be so cool to train with him again.  I can hardly wait!!

Oh gosh, I guess I should go ahead and mark my day:
2 Lipo6 before workout
Leg day (light leg day because I was late getting to the gym)
about 15 minutes cardio
abs

*M1:* Lean Source shake after workout
*M2:* 2 hardboiled egg whites, 1/2 c. coffee, water
2 Lipo6 before lunch
*M3:* Genghis Grill w/ Vic (chicken, veggies, soy sauce, salt/pepper) water to drink
*M4:* handful of almonds, water
*M5:*


I didn't get in much cardio this morning, so I'll see if hubby wants to play racquetball tomorrow morning - if not, I'll go do cardio.  I may take Sunday off, and then I really need to do back on Monday.  I might see if Vic wants to do back with me.  

OK, it is about to seriously storm here and I'm ready to go home....I really would love to have the rest of the day off!  But to no avail, I have to stay here and work.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2005)

06/06/05 Monday

Man, I can't believe it's already June.....where has this first part of the year gone?  I hope everyone had a great weekend
Friday we went to dinner and then saw a local band, they were really good.
Saturday, we played racquetball and I hit myself in the eye.  LOL....no blackeye or anything, surprisingly.
Sunday, just hung out in the pool pretty much all day.

No sleep last night, my son woke me up saying he had a nightmare, that was at 4am...unfortunately, I never got back to sleep, so therefore -- no workout this morning.  I might try to do it later today, but I doubt that will happen.  It may have to wait until tomorrow morning.

2 Lipo6 before breakfast
*M1:* Lean Source shake on the way to work
*M2:* 2 eggs, 1 slice of bacon, water
 SUPPS: 1 multi, 1 fishoil 
2 Lipo6 before lunch
*M3:* OK, I ate a hamburger, well not all of it, just the veggies and the meat.  I feel like I shouldn't have eaten it though....I hate travel food.  When we go to Colorado, I will definitely be packin' my own food!!!
*M4:*
*M5:*

I don't know what I will eat throughout the day.   I will write it down later, but here's what I have: banana, tuna, slimming soup, cheese stick, grapes.

More later....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2005)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2005)

Mornin' couSON.....anything interesting to share from the weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2005)

interesting, nope.
We went to our daughter's final dance recital Saturday evening.  That was nice to watch.  

Our neighbour was cutting his backyard grass out to make room for patio bricks, so I took his grass and filled in voids where the former owners of our house had flower beds.  Now they filled with grass.  We are not 'flower' people. 

So, interesting, not really, but it was nice weather so it was a fun weekend.  Now, next weekend may be a bit different, we'll have to see what pans out.  The Mrs is already trying to find out what kind of trouble we can get ourselves into.  We might find a pub crawl to join


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2005)

Yeah, nothing big to report here either.  I'm glad I don't have a black eye from Saturday's racquetball incident....but other than that - nadda!

Next weekend I think we're probably going riding.  YIPPEEEEE!

Not flower people huh?   I really love my flowers, I should upload a pic of our back yard/pool area since we've done some landscaping back there.  Couple of new palms, some new flowers -- looks lush like a tropical resort.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2005)

If we could have that look without the work that goes into keeping looking that way, we'd be in.    Instead, we'll opt for a more functional backyard (for us).  We will add a hot tub and fire pit in the fall.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2005)

Oh my gosh.....I'd love to have a fire pit in our backyard.....that would be awesome, but alas, w/ the pool - it doesn't leave us much room....we are looking to move our pool equipment in the future....maybe at the same time that we get our new fence.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2005)

I have not been hungry this whole afternoon.  Do I force myself to eat something or should I blow it offf?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2005)

These might be a little small, but here are a couple of pics from yesterday...the boys in the pool.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll try to get more pics later....

06/07/05 Tuesday

2 Lipo6 before workout -- back day --
I will revise later with my reps/sets, but here's what I did:
Lat pull down, seated row, one arm (bentover) row, deadlift
Abs -- 100 reps

*M1:* Lean Source RTD after workout
*M2:* banana, miniature biscuit w/ sausage (you know those microwave ones) yes, I know it wasn't healthy, but it was only one and it was only about the size of a half dollar.....oh well, I'll make up for it throughout the day
*M3:* 1 cup slimming soup, water
*M4:*
*M5:*


OK, more later.  I need to go get my soup.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2005)

Morning couSON 

You're doing well with the workouts and eating.  100 reps for abs ... that's awesome.  

pics ... dont' be afraid to have your lovely self included in those pics.  That looks like a great pool.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2005)

couSON.....

Thanks, I am really trying.  I think my biggest hurdle to get over is actually "DOING" my workouts.   I just feel kinda like I've been fumbling along ever since Victor left.  But, I know what needs to be done and I'm working on it!  

Losing a little bit of weight and working out gives me motivation...just need to stick with it.

I love our pool....we are in it as much as we possibly can.   Last weekend, hubby and I just got on our floaties and just lounged in the sun...it was so nice, and I got a little tanner....I need to visit the tanning booths now so I can get rid of these damn tan lines


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2005)

I think I'd do the same thing, except sans the bathing suit.    I pay big $$s to lounge around a pool.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2005)

06/08/05 Wednesday
Today was a montage of weights and cardio....I'm trying to get back on a schedule and write my workouts.   I'm doing that today actually.  I'm following my old workouts from Vic -- these will start on Monday!

2 Lipo6 before workout
M1: Lean Source RTD (after workout)
M2: 2 hard boiled eggs, 1 chesse stick, water, SUPPS: multi, fishoil 
M3: almonds....about 20, more water
M4: brown rice (about 4 tspns), orange peel beef, diet coke, water
M5: 1/2 c. slimming soup, water
M6:

I have a question, while writing my workouts I was unsure if I should couple shoulders w/ my back and bi day or w/ my chest and tri day?   Any thoughts????

HOpe you're all doing great today.   More later.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2005)

I need an answer here......


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 8, 2005)

not sure what your split is... but in my old split i had shoulders with back/bis but it felt like it was too much in one day. i just started a new split and have shoulders/calves on their own day. i'm really looking to shape up the shoulders and hit them hard. just a thought. but i would say back/bi over chest/tri.  i'm sure you'll get more feedback!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 8, 2005)

sounds almost like you want to do a push/pull type routine ... in which case shoulders could be done with chest/tris and traps could be done with back/bis


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2005)

Cool -- thanks you two....

I think we will do that.   I think I need more of a shoulder workout that mixing it with chest/tri too, so I may incorporate some on my weekend workouts too.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah...what NT said...whenever I an haul my fat  utt to the gym...that's how I do my split now.
Delts w/ chest.

Good news! My client is gonna make up his mind tonight..and we are gonna write that contract...TOMORROW! WAHOO! gotta go on another appointment...
c-ya!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2005)

Avatar looks great!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks...I work out....oh..not me?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks Mon....I appreciate it.  _gotta....get.....back....into.....that....bikini...._

Thursday -- 06/09/05
OK, FIRST THINGS FIRST -- I have a baby shower to attend today at 4:30 for someone here in the office (my ex-boss), there will be plenty of crap to eat, I'm pretty positive of that.  I will be sure to take my Lipo before then as it usually helps curb my appetite.

No workout this morning....I did not sleep well last night so there was absolutely no way I could get up this morning at 4:45.   I could barely walk when I got up this morning anyway from all of the lunges yesterday.  Oh well, I will be doing plenty of cardio tomorrow.  Monday starts my new weight program.

2 Lipo6 before breakfast
M1: 3 eggs, 1 slice of canadian bacon, water
M2: (Zone) Protein bar, water
M3: Lean Cuisine pizza, 1/2 diet coke, water
M4:
M5:

More later - I will log as I have my meals/snacks.  Hope everyone is having a good Thursday...it's almost Friday!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2005)

good morning, hottie!
yeah! BIKINI! WAHOO!
the sun is out, the birds are singing...may your day be a great one!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 10, 2005)

06/10/05 FRIDAY...WOO HOO...  

2 LIPO6 BEFORE WORKOUT
GREAT CARDIO AND AB WORKOUT THIS MORNING
M1: Lean Source RTD
M2: Two slices dry wheat toast, water
M3: 2 hardboiled egg whites, water
M4:
M5:
M6:

More later as I have my meals/snacks....gotta get some stuff cleared off of my desk.

HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2005)

Happy Monday! HOw was the riding? How was the rest of your weekend?
I;m glad mine is over...get to sleep in monday morning..might..even get to go to the gym....dare to dream...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2005)

Riding was wonderful!  Red River was very, very hot and I spent about 30 minutes getting the little one's bike out of water....he got a little bit of water in his pipe, but we let it rev up a little and rode it a little and it dried out.   My ATV was FILTHY!!!   

No pics, can you believe that?  We got there and unloaded and then took off -- totally forgot to go back and get the camera.   OH WELL!!!!
I did get up and go do cardio yesterday too.

2 Lipo6 before workout
Workout this morning was great, chest and triceps.  I didn't have enough time to throw in shoulders, so maybe I'll couple it with something else this week, or maybe I'll just do them on the weekend.  
Had a banana after my workout
M1: 2 hardboiled eggs, 1/2 c. coffee, water
M2: 4 pieces of celery w/ pb on it
2 Lipo6 before lunch
M3: steak and some broccoli, water
M4:
M5:

I'm not sure what the other meals/snacks will consist of.  I did bring some grilled steak and chicken (leftover from last nights dinner), some broccoli, some celery and some blackberries.  I should be okay for today.

Be back later....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2005)

hey! WAHOO! Sounds like u had a great time! didn't uya go and jump in the river to cool off?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2005)

I did run through the river on my ATV, does that count???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2005)

an adventure girl! how deep was it?
dam...your hubby is a luck sob to have you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2005)

There were some parts deeper than others....but mostly all of it was on average only about 6 inches to 1 foot deep.

Yeah!!  He better realize how lucky he is.....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2005)

psssssssssstt ... hot avi


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank you couSON....how is your fine self these days?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2005)

but it was a blast though! I have ATV envy!
It is looking like I am gonna be here in Co for at least a couple more months...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2005)

I am awesome as always.  You?


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey, I'm a married man now!!!!!   Yeah


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm so happy for you!!  How was the honeymoon?  How was the wedding?  Give us all the details...pics would be nice


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2005)

06/14/05 Tuesday
OK, today was supposed to be cardio and abs day, but I no go to gym this morning.....I got woke up at 1:00 this morning by my youngest who was scared of the storm.  So, needless to say, I didn't get much sleep and therefore, didn't get to go workout!
Diet is still going pretty good.  I'm feeling really good about it, actually    

I'm trying to figure out how to write my food down here in my log.   I'm not liking the M1, M2 that I've been using.   They're not meals....so I'm thinking I might use actual times -- I hope this too will allow for some input on whether or not I'm eating whatever at the right times during the day.....you know, you always hear about eating foods at the right times!  So, here goes, if anyone has any input/advice.....please share!  No writing down that I had water to drink anymore (always cracks Jodie up)    You guys can probably guess that if I have anything to drink, it's usually diet coke or water.

Lipo 6 before breakfast 
7:20-- Banana on the way to work
8:30-- 1 cup oatmeal w/ fresh blackberries in it
10:20 -- I'm hungry so I'm gonna go ahead and eat.  I'm having the rest of the steak that I brought yesterday
2 Lipo 6 before lunch
1:30 -- chicken breast and broccoli
3:40 -- 1/2 tuna sandwich on whole grain/wheat bread




More to come of course......


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 14, 2005)

OK, I posted a picture.  

Honeymoon was awesome, very relaxing, very beautiful, peaceful, all that good stuff.  Just what the two of us needed, some relaxing time.  AWESOME.  I have pictures of that just haven't gotten it off of the camera yet.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2005)

Awwww, those two little kiddies are so cute.....are they neice and nephew?   Can't wait to see the rest of the pics!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, her niece and nephew.  I got new pics up.  I'll have to email you the rest, I'm out of room to upload pics.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2005)

hey sunshine! How was your day? MIne? BUSY! (as always) might have two more clients though...)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2005)

congrats, ROCK!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi my love!!  How are you?  All is well here....workouts are going great.  My right shoulder is a little sore this morning, don't know why.....powered through shoulders this morning anyway!!

Two more clients?  That's awesome!  When will you know fur sure?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2005)

06/15/05 Wednesday
Back/Bi/Shoulder 
2 LIPO6 before workout

Lat Pulldown -- 25/10; 40/12; 55/10
Seated Row -- 40/10; 50/10
Deadlift -- 30/10; 30/10
Preacher Curl -- 20/12; 25/10; 30/10
Incline Curl -- 15/8; 12.5/10; 10/15
Shoulder Press -- 17.5/10; 17.5/10; 20/10
Lat (side) Raise -- 7.5/15; 10/10
Front Raise -- 7.5/10; 5/10

Abs -- 100 crunches (various ways)

7:30 -- F/F Chai latte on the way to work
8:00 -- oatmeal w/ fresh blackberries in it, finished my latte
9:45 -- 1 hardboiled egg (I'm really gonna have to get more food, but I forgot everything at  home this morning....aaarrrgggg!!!!)
2 LIPO6 before lunch
12:30 -- chicken breast, lettuce, cabbage and tomato, diet lemonade
3:30 -- 1/2 rice krispy treat 
4:30 -- celery

Of course there will be more later....

Hope you're all doing great today.....ahhh "hump" day!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2005)

avi


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm gonna change that avi if you don't quit slobbering on me, you're getting me all wet......


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2005)

NT...put your tongue back in your mouth.  LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 15, 2005)

I am trying, really


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2005)

06/16/05 Thursday
2 LIPO6 before workout
Today was cardio and abs

15 min. Treadmill (alternating programs)
15 min. Ellipticle (weight loss program)

Abs -- 100 regular crunches, 40 reverse crunches
Stretch

6:30 Myoplex Lite Protein shake
8:00 1 small piece lowfat blueberry coffee cake


More to come...busy, busy, busy this morning....taking son to doc later so only 1/2 day for me...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Abs -- 100 regular crunches, 40 reverse crunches



that is awesome!  


nice avi


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey Fitgirl!  I hope you'll have a great day!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey jenny.....girl, you need to stop by here more often....how you been?


That is it NT!!!      
_you've had it now...._


----------



## Jenny (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm doing good, back in Sweden now after my exchange year..  Kinda sucks, but the US government kicked me out after my visa ran out


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2005)

TamTam.....ck this out:  

http://www.southwest.com/cgi-bin/showItinerary


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2005)

Umm...not that one...maybe this.

LMAO

http://www.southwest.com/hotfares/hotfares_air.html

Hobby airport.    like $70 RT.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2005)

ooooh, I can even get a fun fare....$49....!!!!!

OK, let me make sure the hubby is okay with me being gone that weekend....I'll get back to you, I'll probably end up coming in really early that Sat. morning.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2005)

Round trip???  Oh...I have to be in Beaumont Friday.  It's 2 hours from Houston.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> That is it NT!!!
> _you've had it now...._



should I go to the corner now?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 17, 2005)

Maybe I should just go on into Beaumont then.   


Yes, NT -- go to timeout, RIGHT NOW


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yes, NT -- go to timeout, RIGHT NOW



 ... will you be there _watching_ over me?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 17, 2005)

Just like last time.......daaamn you go to timeout a lot!!!!     

What's in that corner that you like so much?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 17, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Maybe I should just go on into Beaumont then.
> 
> 
> Yes, NT -- go to timeout, RIGHT NOW


Let me see what they have.  I know SWA doesn't fly into there.  only american and something else.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Just like last time.......daaamn you go to timeout a lot!!!!
> 
> What's in that corner that you like so much?



I can think of a few reasons.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I'm doing good, back in Sweden now after my exchange year..  Kinda sucks, but the US government kicked me out after my visa ran out


you could.......get married....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I can think of a few reasons.


NT has this thing for being spanked.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2005)

06/21/05 Tuesday
No workout this morning.....still trying to rehab the knee
2 Lipo6 before breakfast
Chai Iced Tea, oatmeal w/ protein powder and splenda in it.


MOre later.....

Oh, btw, I've lost 3 more pounds!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2005)

congrats on the weight loss.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks couSON....I'm really working on it


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey Fit!!!  How are you???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey girly, I sent your stuff yesterday....sorry for the delay -- 

The knee is rehabing nicely, slowly, but nicely.

I wore my brace to the gym this morning - everyone kept going, what did you do??  Oh well, hey, at least I went, right?  No cardio or legs in a week!  I'm feeling fat!!  
I did do arms this morning and my diet is going great!!  
We leave on Saturday for Colorado, so I'm trying to give my knee some time to get better before we go hiking around the mountains and different towns and stuff!

OH yeah -- 
2 LIPO6 before workout
Arms today
6:30a -- Protein shake while dressing
8:00a -- egg whites w/ turkey sausage
10:00a -- F/F chocolate pudding cup


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, busy time.  I know the fat feeling  LOL  My desire to train has been slim to none.  But I have gotten an itch to compete so I sent pics and a profile to beverly to start work with them seeing how awesome Jodi is looking.  I just really need something to get me back in the habit of things.  Thansk for sending the stuf!!  I will send you a treat back, you rock!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, you're gonna compete?  THat's awesome.  Do you have a comp in mind?  Yeah, Jodie is doing great.   I would love to get on the supps, but damn they're expensive.   

Let me know when you begin with them.  How long will it be before you get your profile and a plan back from them?  Are you gonna post pics in your gallery?  You should!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2005)

moring couSON 


















nice avi


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

Ahhhh!!  look horrible, lots of wine, lots of food and not so much working really does a number on your bod  LOL    I am hoping for the Washington Ironman in October or a smaller one the week later.  There is also one in November if I need more time.  I know the supps are spendy but not as spendy as a trainer.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2005)

That's true!  When I was prepping last year, I spent $1200 every twelve weeks!!      

You need to take pics though so we can follow your progress!!!!






Hey couSON


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hey girly, I sent your stuff yesterday....sorry for the delay --
> 
> The knee is rehabing nicely, slowly, but nicely.
> 
> ...


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

HI B!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2005)

hey! Have not heard / seen you in a  L O N G time!
How's you? You are gonna compete, eh? NICE! good luck! U married yet?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL  Naw not yet.  I went kind of nutty for a bit after I graduated, needed to be on my own, now I realized how great I had ti with the boy and so we back together but working on some things.  Yeah I think I am going to, need to do it for me, need to say I have done it once.  I am in the process of reading your new journal now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2005)

not too exciting reading on my part as of late. Have been really busy...getting...fat...
Glad to hear that you are getting back into your groove! Finding that special person for you is rough...if you had it..keep it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 22, 2005)

OH Yeah, we're gonna try to hook up so I can meet my <aheem> friend  Burner......LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2005)

that's my girl...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 23, 2005)

06/23/05 Thursday
OK, everyone live vicariously through me this morning okay??

I had 3 of those Chick-Fil-A minis this morning...with coffee.  I haven't had coffee in about a month.  I've been trying to steer clear of it a little, don't really know why, but I got hooked on those diet cokes and then just having water....oh....I guess I'm rambling.      

I did take my fishoils and my multi this morning though -- no I did not take my Lipo6 before breakfast.   I will remember to take it before lunch though.

OK so, no workout this morning either.  My knee was killing me all last night and I barely slept, which would probably account for the needing coffee this morning and I got some when I stopped at Chick-Fil-A, but I didn't finish it so I had to get some more when I got to work -- and I got to work a little late this morning too.....oh.....ok, I'm rambling again...

 :bounce:  :bounce:     

Hope you're all doing well today...I need more coffee!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2005)

yeah...caffiene....my drug of choice...

Sorry your knee is still bugging u that bad...
takng any motrin or anything?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 23, 2005)

I hear you on caffeine, I am getting a diet rockstar!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 23, 2005)

What is diet rockstar?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 23, 2005)

some kind of drink from the conven. store.  COmes in a silver can, I think.  Has a big star on the outside in red.  Craig gets it sometimes.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 23, 2005)

OMG these things are to die for especially on a day when I swear my eyes do not want to open.  It has 10 calories, is loaded with B2, B5, B12, Vitamin C, B3, B6, Taurine, Guarana, Carnitine, Milk thistle as well as caffeine.  It tastes way better than red bull ever did to me.  How are you doing??  And Jodie??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 23, 2005)

I might just have to try those.....

Doing good here.   Hungry now, so I'm about to go eat lunch.  I am probably leaving early today too since I need to prepare for my son's bday party this evening.  I have so much to do for it still.  So I think I'm going to try to leave at like 4 today.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh that will be nice.  Do you have a lot of kiddies coming over for the party?  All I have to look forward to is a facial, which is badly needed since I am breaking out like I am back in puberty.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2005)

my friend, ex GF..a long time ago..has a business. She does the mobile parties, with the inflatable toys, etc...guess she is doing pretty good. Too bad u don't live here...bet she coulda dont ya a good deal...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2005)

OK peeps.....I'm outta here about to go home.   Leaving tomorrow morning for CO.  I can't wait, it's going to be so relaxing and so much fun!!!

Hope you all have a great weekend and a wonderful week next week.....please try to hold down the fort while I'm gone!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2005)

Have fun in COLORADO!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2005)

drive safe I hope I was able to meet ya!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 5, 2005)

OK, I'm back.....

It would take me a lifetime to detail all the stuff we saw and did, all the great (and bad) food we had...

I had hoped we could've met up w/ Burner, but damn, I couldn't get a cell phone signal in that whole freakin' state.....what is up with that?  I did leave a message the first night we were there and he called back, but I couldn't hear my phone because we were in a bar where they were having "drag queen" karaoke........oh my gosh, what a night that was!!!  Whew!!!!


OK, anyway, sorry Mike....maybe next time darlin.  Are you leaving though or have you decided to stay?  Maybe you can make it to Texas?

OK, gotta catch up on some work, as you can imagine, I've got tons to do.
BBL


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2005)

welcome back, hunny! What bar did u go to?
yeah...you are SO in deep trouble, young lady...now get over here for yer spankin! 

Glad you had a great time! I bet you needed it!
I dunno if I am moving now...it sounds as if my friend and family..may be moving back here...so..ther would go the people I would know there....and GAWD, it is expensive there....and...superficial...I am not that shallow... 
My friend mentioned something about not wanting to get his 150.00 jeans wet in the ocean.. (?????) um..who the hell pays 150..00 for a pair of JEANS????? They're friggin jeans....wanna dress up..get some nice slacks..other than that..Levis will work just fine...
ok, off my soap box now...
so...we want PICS!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 7, 2005)

Just checking in....not dead - but tryin to recup from the vacation.  I haven't worked out all week and it's starting to show a little bit.   I need to get my ass back in the gym and back on my diet.....the motivation is slow flowing lately.

I need some motivation!!   Anyone?  Bueller?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 7, 2005)

OK, I've changed my avi!   That was how tiny I was when I was prepping to compete a year ago.

I really need to find some motivation somewhere, so hopefully this coupled with the show this weekend will do the trick.

I've ordered the MuscLean and the Lean Out from Beverly and hopefully these will help too.

I really need some help on my diet though......anyone wanna help?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2005)

07/08/05 Friday
Yeah!   TGIF, that's all I have to say

After thinking about it yesterday and thinking about my last post.  I thought that this might be a good opportunity to take some actions into my own hands.

I sent a client profile into Beverly yesterday.....I don't know how long it takes for them to respond with the program/suggestions, but we'll see.  I will post it as soon as they do.   I already went ahead and bought their Lean Out and their Keto-7 MuscLean supplements.   

Here is where I'm starting from.  It's a little embarrassing seeing as how last year I was willing to shell out $3600 in order to get in shape for a comp and this year, I've totally blown it and wasted that money!!!     I don't understand how that happens     I should be ashamed of myself.  Oh well, pick yourself up and dust yourself off, right?   RIGHT!!
Anyway, I had my bf% done yesterday, here it is:
Chest -- 16%
Axilla -- 22%
Tricep -- 21%
Back -- 23%
Abdomen -- 43%
Hip -- 28%
Thigh -- 31%
Waist -- 83%
Gluteal -- 102%
*Total -- 30.84%*

According to the Cooper Analysis, acceptable is 118lbs, that gives me 18.53lbs to lose.  My goal is to get to 115, that would be 21lbs to lose. 
Man, do I have a lot of work ahead of me.

OFF WE GO!!!    

8:00am -- 3 egg whites, coffee, 1 Lean Out
9:50am -- Substance WPI (4 oz. mixed in water)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried Substance WPI protein  isolate?

I got a sample with my Lean Out and I wondered if it was any good?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2005)

Tam....smokin avi!!!!!!!!!!

If I liked girls I'd do ya!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2005)

And if I liked girls, I'd definitely do you.....wait, I might do you anyway!!!   


_kidding.........just kidding_


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2005)

OH HOW AWESOME IS THIS!!!!!   I GOT MY PLAN FROM RACHEL AT BEVERLY.   

This is what it will be:
Vitamins:  Ms. Power Pak - 1 pak with Meal #1
Fat Utilization/Metabolic Support:  Lean Out -- 2, 20 mins before meal and 7-Keto -- 2 to 3, 20 mins before meals #1 and #3

*Meal #1*
1 whole egg + 3 egg whites
2 oz. 93% lean beef, chicken or turkey breast or 1 scoop Muscle Provider
1/2 c. oatmeal
3 flax caps

*Meal #2*
Protein Drink -- 2 coopes UMP and 16-20oz water or
Protein Drink -- 2 scoops Muscle Provider + 4 strawberries + 1 TBS flax oil + 12-16oz water or
5 oz chicken or turkey breast, 5 strawberries

*Meal #3*
5 oz. chicken, turkey, tuna or 6oz whitefish
4 oz. sweet potato or 1/2 cup cooked brown rice
1 c. veggies or salad w/ 2 TBS low cal dressing

*Meal #4*
Same as Meal #2

*Meal #5*
5 oz 93% lean beff, chicken, turkey, fish and once or twice weekly sirloin steak
2 cups veggies
3 flax caps

That's the plan as far as meals and supps.   I think I will pull out my old training logs from when I worked with Victor and follow those for training.  I've already ordered the 7-Keto and Lean Out, I just need to order the vit pak and the protein.  I'll start when it all comes in....probably next week.  As for the meantime, I will just continue to eat wisely.

What do you think Jodie?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2005)

I think you will like the plan.  

Their protein is expensive, but damn its the best!! makes killer kick ass pancakes!!
Rach is suppose to be sending me a maint. diet...I'm wondering if that will be it.    If so...YUM!!!  and their women's vitas....Good stuff too!  My nails grow like crazy.

You did order from bulknutrition and not Beverly, right???????


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey Tam-

That looks great.  Looks a lot like mine, but more food  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes, I'm ordering from Bulknutrition....their much cheaper.      There's another site, can't remember what it is off the top of my head.....but I'll find it.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm ordering from Bulknutrition....their much cheaper.      There's another site, can't remember what it is off the top of my head.....but I'll find it.


ok...just making sure.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2005)

OK, just ordered the rest of my stuff......faaaawk, $33 for the proteins......whew!!!!  I'm gonna seriously have to lay off of Ebay


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2005)

LMAO.   You sound like me!   I'm not shopping as much on ebay at the moment since I haven't worked at all this week.  LMAO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I haven't ordered anything in a while.....I still have two things to pay for from a few weeks ago when I bid on my last two things.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Jodie....do you also take a multi or is that what the Ms. Power Pak is for?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2005)

That is what the Ms. Powerpak is for.  You won't need others with it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2005)

OK, coolio......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Jodie, on the plan, when they say 1 c. veggies, can I do mixed veggies or should I steer clear of corn and carrots and things like that?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2005)

07/11/05
I started my plan today.  I don't yet have my protein powders or my Ms. Power Pak, but I do have my 7-Keto and my Lean Out.

I did cardio this morning -- 30 minutes and then adductors
I'm about to go have my eggs, turkey and oatmeal.   

I will have turkey and strawberries for my Meal #2 (because I don't have my protein pwdrs yet)

Meal #3 will be chicken a small salad and a small sweet potato

Meal #4 will be same as #2

Meal #5 tonight will be 
5 oz. Lean beef (probably grilled)
and 2 cups veggies

Hope you're all doing well and you all had a great weekend.....


----------



## RoCk79 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey FG, long time no see, whatsup?  Your looking like your on track.  Keep up the good work.  Did you find motivation yet???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey honey...how's married life?

Yes, I found it.....I don't know where -- but I found it.  I'm actually excited about the new plan.  I can't wait to see what results the diet and the supps yield.

I am actually about to go get my 4th meal.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 11, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Jodie, on the plan, when they say 1 c. veggies, can I do mixed veggies or should I steer clear of corn and carrots and things like that?


did she send you a master list of foods you can choose from?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2005)

No, that would've been great.....I should probably just email her, huh?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 11, 2005)

yes.  I think they are on the list.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jul 11, 2005)

Married life is awesome, never been happier.  I love it, she is so wonderful to me.  I love being married.

I'm glad you found your motivation.  Dont question it, as long as it's working, go with it.  LOL  The minute you question it, is the time you lose it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2005)

OK, I've emailed her.  I also had a question about the 7-Keto too, so we'll see what she says.

So far, so good though.....today's meals have been right on target.  It was a little tough chokin' down Meal #2 because I was so full from Meal#1...but I'm sure it will train my body to be hungrier for #2 as it goes on.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 11, 2005)

First two weeks are the worst.

I'm feeling that way today, but I started the day off well and it has went all downhill from there.
Protien shake and oats, then a sour cream donut, 2 bagels, 2 links of boudain.    I'm trying to convince my puffball self to go to the gym and lift and do 30 mins cardio to justify the junk.  If I stay home, I'll bake the yellow cake.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 11, 2005)

That's the way I feel, it's either workout or cake and brownies....   

I actually think protein shakes, oats, donuts, bagels and boudain is a well rounded meal.   You think we could get everyone at Beverly to go for it???


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 11, 2005)

most likely not.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, you're probably right.

OK, on to day 2....gotta go make breakfast!

Hey, Jodie...how did you choke down all of these freakin pills in this vitamin pak????  Oh my gosh!   Oh and what is the 8 cycle paks?  The package I got yesterday had 22 regular paks and 8 cycle paks -- what are those for?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 12, 2005)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're probably right.
> 
> OK, on to day 2....gotta go make breakfast!
> 
> Hey, Jodie...how did you choke down all of these freakin pills in this vitamin pak????  Oh my gosh!   Oh and what is the 8 cycle paks?  The package I got yesterday had 22 regular paks and 8 cycle paks -- what are those for?



Think girlie time of the month..cycle pak.  I can take a handfull of pills at once.    You can take them one by one if you want, just takes longer.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2005)

Oh good gravy, why didn't I think of that?   OK, here's another stupid question.......I'm supposed to see Aunt Flo this week, should I take the "cycle paks" when I start???   Yeah - I am an idiot!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 12, 2005)

yes ma'am.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2005)

I am loving the "strawberries" part of this diet!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 12, 2005)

I bet.  Only eat the 5.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2005)

I have been very good about that.  I only put 5 in a little zip lock baggie the night before -- therefore, I'm only LIMITED  to the 5.....hehehehe

Otherwise, I'd probably eat the whole damn carton.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah!!!   I get to have the grapefruit this morning!!!!!!   I have been waiting for this all week....(hahaha....all week has only been three days....)

Hope you're all doing well!!

More later.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 29, 2005)

knock knock....hello? where the heck have u been?


----------

